# O radu foruma > Obavijesti administratora >  Svi podforumi su vraceni

## anchie76

Ukoliko primjetite da nedostaje neki podforum, molim tu javite.  Moguce da sam u velikoj kolicini podforuma koje je trebalo vratiti jednostavno previdjela neki.

Hvala   :Smile:

----------

